# Lit Agents (1 Viewer)



## PageOfCups (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, anyone on the forum know any agents that accept fantasy and horror? I don't really care if they're new or have been going for years, or what country they're based in for that matter.

I've found about 10 myself, but now I'm struggling to find more and I want at least 20 on the list since I've read about plenty of people that got rejected at least that many times.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike C (Apr 7, 2010)

have you tried AgentQuery :: Find the Agent Who Will Find You a Publisher


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 7, 2010)

That's one of the ones I haven't come across before, thank you. All the other sites that I've found like that have been a bit useless.


----------



## Mike C (Apr 8, 2010)

and Contact Celebrity Agents Lawyers Managers and Publicists - WhoRepresents?com - WhoRepresentscelebrity?com

Useful if you want to find which agent represents authors in the field you're working in.

And as you're in the UK, don't forget the Writers' and Artists' Yearbook.


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks again ^.^ About the site you just sent, it requires people to sign up to it. Do you know if sends a load of junk mail? Sorry to pester, but I'm always overly cautious about giving out my address to a website.


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 8, 2010)

Never mind, you have to pay for it so I'm definitely not signing up for that.


----------



## NaClmine (Apr 14, 2010)

When you think you've found the right lit agent(s) for your genre, check them on Predators & Editors for negatives.

P&E: Literary Agents


----------



## Mike C (Apr 14, 2010)

PageOfCups said:


> Never mind, you have to pay for it so I'm definitely not signing up for that.



Better hope publishers don't have the same opinion about your book.


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks NaClmine, I'll take a look. My list is still a few short so hopefully that site will top it up.

And MikeC, publishers have more money than me. I can't afford to sign up for things like that. If I could then I would.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 29, 2010)

This is my "priimer" for agent searches:

*AGENT SEARCH 101*


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 29, 2010)

Lin's link has some pretty good advice.


You might also check out this link: http://www.sfwa.org/for-authors/writer-beware/agents/#Links

It's got some good resoruces on agent-hunting.


----------



## PageOfCups (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and welcome back Lin, I haven't sen you on the forum for ages.

I've got a good list of agents now and I just need to polish my manuscript a bit more before I start send out querry letters.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

Hi, Page.  Nice to see you, too.


----------



## strangedaze (May 27, 2010)

A local writer I follow just got her MS picked up by Liz Dawson and Associates. It's kind of urban sci-fi / fantasy. Might be worthwhile to check out.


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

writersmarket.com  you have to sign up but you don't have to pay unless you want to. it's a good place to look.
hope i have helped!


----------



## garza (Jun 7, 2010)

The agent you want is Cassius, he who 'hath a lean and hungry look'. If he's thirsty that's a plus. If his bartender has three kids in college that's a double plus. Name brands don't mean anything. You want a hustler, somebody who won't quit till a publisher says 'yes for god's sake I'll buy it now leave me the hell alone'. Look nowhere but in New York or London. Once you find the right one stay with him and follow his advice. You know how to write. He knows the market. You do your job and let him do his and you'll both be happy.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't objectively argue against most of what you said, but the "New York and London" thing is not accurate.  There are plenty of agents in LA or San Fran who are very successful.  Nathan Bransford for one.


----------



## garza (Jun 7, 2010)

No doubt ;you are right. I'm going by my own experience and the kind of writing I did for so many years. New York and London are the markets, or at least were. I tend to think of California as nothing but movies, and I don't even go to the movies, much less write for them.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 7, 2010)

It's true that New York and London are still pretty much the markets, but with the increasing use of electronic communication, it's become less necessary for an agent to be based in New York, and many now live elsewhere, flying in to New York if necessary. I assume that's always been less of a problem in London, what with the smaller distance from anywhere in the UK.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely true.  You take an agency like Sandra Diikstra, in San Diego, placing best-seller after best-seller, including some mega-monsters like Amy Tan and I don't think you'd have to run off to some messed-up place like NYC or London to do better.


----------



## Mike C (Jun 8, 2010)

The Nelson Agency - Kristin Nelson - is based in Denver. Geography is no longer relevant because everything is decentralised - no more long liquid lunches required.


----------



## garza (Jun 8, 2010)

But I've always enjoyed the relaxed, easy going style of the typical New York publisher, and the 'just plain folks' approach of the typical London editor. Which is why I now live in village of 105 people in a country with a total population of just over 300 thousand.


----------

